# Technical Training Question



## Vini (Aug 3, 2017)

I was trying to register for technical training here in Winnipeg, but unfortunately no luck for me all courses were full. My question is:is it like this every year?in 10 minutes everything full? Is it possible to get in somehow later? Is it possible, that someone will cancel their participation in the course? I'm a little bit disappointed. why they didn't make more classes then,if they have do many apprentices? Any experience? Thoughts?


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

It's not so bad this year with the economic downturn, but registering here in Alberta got cutthroat in my first two years of apprenticeship. First year I didn't get through to the NAIT electrician registration line till my 1000th call. It was about 600 calls for second year.

They've finally made it possible to register online, too late for me! Hopefully it makes the next batch of apprentice's lives easier than we had it, waiting in insane lines or hitting redial 1000 times.

Not sure what MB is like, but the schools here have a waitlist system just in case someone drops put.


----------



## Vini (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you for your response, I tried to register in a week after registration was open,everything was full. when I called them, they told it was full in 10 minutes after opening.  I will hope that they will have some cancelations...But, I'm thinking, if they have so many people who want to move towards Jorneyman,why not to add more classes. Looks like it was a big hassle earlier and it's the same now...


----------

